# Advanced Cavalry Tactics (Bretonnians)



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Slanted Turned FlankIt is no secret that a flank charge may very well end a unit. This tactic is something that I have used not only to gain a flank charge but rear charges as well, the original editor (SaintofVirtue on www.roundtable-bretonnia.org) has put in the majority of the groundwork here and I have used these tactics to good use with a few minor tweaks, its no use giving away all my advice should we ever meet in battle.

Basic GoalCompletely and utterly destroy a flank enabling you to threaten the flank of the army overloading the defences and eventually routing the battle line or decimating the unvalourous machines of war that irk the most chivalrous of Knight

Units Needed and Going Against.2-3 Knight Units 
Against 2-3 Enemy infantry units of medium size, where a flank charge is winnable but a frontal charge would be rather costly. Units include High Elf Spearmen, Chaos Warriors, Saurus Warriors ect with a unit size approximatly 25-30 ish, larger formations require more units arrayed against it or shooting and magic to whittle down the numbers to an agreeable level. 

Basic Circumstances for use.The opponent has deployed units along the flank and there is manoeuvring room for your Knights (. When they are nearer the centre of the field it works better, but table edging is possible. This is advanced tactics as you need to know the geometry of your units and their 'turning circle' (a unit of 9 which is the largest I ever use has a turning circle of 19" for a full circle, a U turn is 9.42" and a true right or left turn is 4.72" I tend to work with I have 11" of movement after a turn and 7" after a U turn)

Turning is much better than a swift reform and a swift reform is is usually better then a U turn, although in some situations a U turn is better.

This is called the slanted flank simply because you slant your centre defensive line and rush forwards with the furthermost unit. I shall describe the two unit version first, ideally I’d want to include pictures but am useless in paint. The enemy is advancing towards you with his infantry units no doubt wanting to force you into a charge and lock you in combat, the starting principle is to deploy your Knights in a checkerboard formation. You want a Knight unit in between his units and one on the flank.

E_E
_K_K

(E is enemy, K is Knight, _ is empty space)

Once he has approached within a reasonable range the flanking unit will ride past the enemy and then turn to face the flank. The further past his unit you can get your the better, the front unit will back up slightly to remain out of enemy charge range but within its own (the magic 11”)

E_E_<K
_K

This has now overloaded the enemy unit on the flank forcing him to risk a flank charge next turn or to enter a game of cat and mouse with your units. The clever opponent will try to reform and back up a bit to deny a flank charge. This is why the further past you can get your flanking unit the better. The further you move past his units the less likely it is that your opponent will be able to reform to deny you a charge. If he can’t counter with movement then he is in a sticky situation, he can’t really risk the flank charge but if he turns to the flanking unit he exposes a flank to the frontal (back up) unit.

Now supposing that your foe is able to move back to cover both of your charge arcs (devious player), the next move is simple, repeat the process so you got a unit behind him

_K
E_E
_K

If he advances towards your Knight unit all you have to do is advance past it to put that unit out of position and the other unit surrounded. The opponent is now in a BIG dilemma, he has a unit in the rear of basically both his units and likely one in the flank. He will have no way to move his units without exposing a flank or rear, after their turn you should be able to eliminate at least one of the units arrayed against you and soon the one after that. Watch out for counter charges but play it smart and this situation should turn a battle to your advantage.

Good Luck and may the lady bless your lances

(Obviously this is geared towards Bretonnian Armies but can be used by any Cavalry heavy force in which case may the Lady abandon you)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Battle Line Blitz
This is very similar to the Slanted Flank Tactic, it forces the opponent to choose when he is flank or rear charged.

Basic Goal
Ideally used to punch a hole in the opponants battle line, putting pressure on the oppnant and forcing panic checks, disrupted battle line. 

Units Needed and Going Against
3 Knight Units
Going against an Infantry Battle Line where one unit can be identified as the "weakspot" beware this could be a soft centre trap.

Basic Circumstances for Use

This is best used against a wide infantry battle line with few flanks that is advancing on your own battle line. Wait until the battle lines are close enough to enter your charge range (magic 11”) but out of theirs. Using excessive force double charge what you consider the weakest unit in their line (this may be difficult but the more games that you play the more accurately you should be able to judge which is your best target). Centre your remaining line about the fringes of the gap.

E_E_E_E
_K_K_K

(again E is enemy, K is Knights and _ is empty space)

E_E_E_E
_KK_<K

Once you have cracked the enemy try and catch them with ONE unit (I know splitting your forces seems wrong but it puts more pressure on the opponent) and hope for a good overrun while reforming with the other unit to face infield.

__K_
E_K>_E_E
___K

Now the opponent has no time to react with the left most unit and his right units and under direct pressure from multiple angles.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Flank Denial*

Flank Denial

This is an army wide tactic that I have been running in some slightly more 'friendly' games at 2.5k, I wont put the list up but should give you some indication and ideas for your won games.

Basic Goal

The Basic goal of this tactic is to isolate a part of the opponents battleline and once wiped out/fleeing move on to other targets until the victory is yours.

GK - Grail Knights
PK - Pegasus Knights
[email protected] - Men at Arms
GR - Grail Reliquae
KOTR - Knights of The Realm
KE - Knight Errants

[email protected]__GR__KOTR__KOTR___KE

Basically the idea is to out deploy your opponant and focus on your high movement to pull his battle line out of sync so that you can focus on what you want to fight and when. Obviously earlier tactics can be incorporated into this general strategy. (Trebs are hiding in the back field)

Using your Grail Knights (or Questing Knights) on one flank you force your opponant to suggest where the rest of your Knights will deploy, this unit is feared even in a small unit of 6 (or 10 Questing Knights 5x2!) Place the Pegasi next to them for further misdirection and psychological 'leaning'.

Now we have fast movers on one flank we need something to hold our battle line in place, Men at Arms and Grail Reliquae and also engage the most difficult enemy unit (Deathstars ect) with some tasty equipment, spells and abilities these will need to be killed to a man. (stubborn, steadfast, prayer icon, flesh to stone, regrowth ect) the rest of your mounted units go to your right.


----------

